# yahoo mail password recovery



## lm2k (Aug 8, 2011)

hi friends
just about 2 weeks back nearly everyone in my address book of yahoo mail started asking about an email(containing a invalid link) that i never sent
and now when i try to log in to my account it says "ivalid id or password".
i tried this on different pcs but got the same error
so now is my email hacked?
how to recover it back ?
and how to protect it from further such problems?
please suggest some solution.


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2011)

^^
Your account was hacked. Basically the main yahoo portal has a recovery option try that. It will ask you the questions you put in while set up. And send it to the recovery account email you put at creation.


----------



## lm2k (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Your account was hacked. Basically the main yahoo portal has a recovery option try that. It will ask you the questions you put in while set up. And send it to the recovery account email you put at creation.



tried to do that but it says
"We are sorry, you cannot use your alternate contact info.

We're sorry that you cannot access the alternate email address or mobile number you provided for your account.

Please return on 09 August 2011, after 06:39 AM, when you will be able to reset your password by answering the secret question you chose for your account. Why must I wait?"

i did tis just on 9th august @10.44 am but it gave me this message.

yesterday also i tried at that time it allowed me to enter my alternate email id but did not accept them accepted.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

^^
They have a contact option. Write a mail there and submit.


----------



## lm2k (Aug 10, 2011)

sorry for delayed reply 
..but

you know, yesterday i was just staring yahoo login page and just happened to click on the username box from where i saw a dropdown list (as we see when try to type something to search and a suggestion box drops in) that all users( on a pc on a nearby cybercafe) had entered for example "pat@yahoo.com" while i was trying "pat@yahoo.co.in" or "pat@yahoo.in" or just "pat" which used to work earlier ,so i just gave it a try and   ..... and it REALLY worked with the same old password! then changed my password to some really strong one. Really idiot was me!
..
but still i dont understand how a email that i never sent was recieved by all those who were in my adderss book and i even got sending faliure reports for the invalid email addresses in my address book?


----------

